# Any ideas here???



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I installed this awesome kind of woven stuff today, and where i cut the base, theres hundreds of frayed almost fishing line like strings all over. In hindsight, the base should have been removed, but too late now. I have a bunch leftover, so worse comes to worse, I can splice a couple of the bottom strips out. I showed the designer and gc. Im suggesting a piece of trim on top of the base, or replacing the base with taller, or splicing strips in, or literally shaving it.

What do you guys think?

The material looks really good, it just doesnt line up at the seams, and it frays like a sumbich when you cut it. Paste oozed a little bit through the horizontal seams in a couple places too. It was really stiff, almost reed-like.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I cannot see it in the pics but can't you just trim them off?


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I suppose. I'll need some hair clippers though. You cant see them all in that first pic, by the baseboard up close? Theres literally hundreds of them. The GC suggested a lighter... I said "NNOOOOOO!!!" The bummer part is the homeowner is there, and will surely see them tonight, (this is the master powder room) and apparently the HO's are already pissed at the designer and GC, so this is actually the least of their worries. Theres still punch list all over the house, so they have plenty of other things to worry about. It just didnt cut good at all. The corners dont look very good, and the cut next to the cabinets looked like crap, so I caulked it. The cabinets need touch up anyway though.

I think the designer failed to mention to the homeowners the seams would not match. It made it very clear in my original quote that she needed to make sure they are aware of it....

Cool material, but those loose filaments are a royal pain.

This is the house with the foil backed cork material we're still waiting on.


----------



## Holdenholden (Feb 6, 2018)

What’s the material called?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

https://www.innovationsusa.com/s/natural-woven:botanica


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Woodco said:


> I suppose. I'll need some hair clippers though. You cant see them all in that first pic, by the baseboard up close? Theres literally hundreds of them. The GC suggested a lighter... I said "NNOOOOOO!!!" The bummer part is the homeowner is there, and will surely see them tonight, (this is the master powder room) and apparently the HO's are already pissed at the designer and GC, so this is actually the least of their worries. Theres still punch list all over the house, so they have plenty of other things to worry about. It just didnt cut good at all. The corners dont look very good, and the cut next to the cabinets looked like crap, so I caulked it. The cabinets need touch up anyway though.
> 
> I think the designer failed to mention to the homeowners the seams would not match. It made it very clear in my original quote that she needed to make sure they are aware of it....
> 
> ...


Sounds like another nightmare to me!


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

I suggest getting it all wet, and pulling it off the wall. Then throw it into the garbage. Then grab a bucket of gray paint and paint it!!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

lilpaintchic said:


> I suggest getting it all wet, and pulling it off the wall. Then throw it into the garbage. Then grab a bucket of gray paint and paint it!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I second that idea


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I think I would have at least tried the lighter idea. Other than that, happy snipping 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

Jmayspaint said:


> I think I would have at least tried the lighter idea. Other than that, happy snipping
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Couldn't resist. Since I can dish it, I "should" be able to take it.

But on a serious note, please do update on how you handled this situation. As a noob in the paper hanging arena I'm interested to know how to fix this.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

I'd try the lighter idea on a scrap piece then decide. On the surface, it does seem like a good idea as long as it's very well controlled which shouldn't be hard to do. Heck, just carrying a wet rag or a squirt bottle would eliminate any real threat I think...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

